# Best Date Ever



## katharina (Jun 29, 2007)

What's the best date you ever had? Was it magical and did you end up with the person the date was with... or someone else? For me, any date that involved traveling was the very best!


----------



## KKmysinger (Jul 17, 2007)

You are lucky….
I wish my friend had the same luck. I have joined this forum just because if her. She has just divorced and I don’t know how to help her. I’m trying to read to read some of the advices from this forum. My friend’s name is Jonita; she is a very beautiful girl. She is experiencing the worst moment in her life; it’s been 5 months since she divorced her husband. She is alone…no kids also. Her marriage lasted for only 1and half years. Her husband cheated in her; he fell in love with one of his colleagues so, this caused the breakup of their relationship. I really feel sad for her. I pray to god that she quickly finds someone that will keep her happy forever. I told her to join this forum….at least this will fill in her loneliness but she is not ready to talk to anyone. Is there anyone who wants to make friends with her? I guess you’d like to see how she looks. Don’t worry I’ll send a picture of her on this forum. Right now I do not possess any photo of her. I’ll take one and upload it on <url removed>. to be able to load it here; I have noticed that pictures cannot be posted directly. If you are interested then please send me your picture. I’ll convince her to join in and to be more active. I hope the sadness in her life just disappears. She was such a lively girl…..I just want her to be like she was.


----------



## katharina (Jun 29, 2007)

KKmysinger said:


> Is there anyone who wants to make friends with her? I guess you’d like to see how she looks.


I'm not understanding why anyone would need to see a picture of
someone to be friendly or helpful to your friend.


----------



## tater03 (Jun 29, 2007)

The best date I ever had is when my boyfriend who is now my husband picked me up and took me out for a nice dinner and then a walk along the beach to watch the sunset. It was just so romantic from beginning to end.


----------



## katharina (Jun 29, 2007)

tater03 said:


> The best date I ever had is when my boyfriend who is now my husband picked me up and took me out for a nice dinner and then a walk along the beach to watch the sunset. It was just so romantic from beginning to end.


This sounds beautiful. :smthumbup: And considering that he's now your
husband, it's good to hear that it worked. And I'll bet you remember what you 
had for dinner, yes? I usually remember stuff like that... like one really
great dinner... ham for me and steak for him... medium rare. :lol: And it
was a LONG time ago!


----------

